# Travelling abroad with Pets



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi there, just reproducing an Article taken from www.vetpro.co.uk (another of my pet projects, pun intended)

[begin shameless plug]VetPro is a site I also act as administrator for, although i don't do anything other than the techie bits, its a website that is run by a veterinary nurse, and has forums where you can ask any pet related problems, whether it be plain advice, medical advice etc all for free 

Go take a peek and register etc.[/end shameless plug]

TAKING A PET ABROAD.

There is a Pet Travel Scheme available now which allows pet dogs and cats to travel without the need for quarantine. This scheme is shortened to P.E.T.S

There are however very strict guidelines for doing this. There are only certain countries which are taking part in this scheme. Any animals travelling to these still have to spend six months in quarantine unfortunately.

The countries which are eligible for P.E.T.S:

Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Cyprus, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Iceland, Italy, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Malta, Monaco, Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, San Marino, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Vatican.

So any pet that has gone to one of these countries and have stayed there for at least six months can come back to the UK as long as they have followed the rules set out.

Also these long-haul countries apply - although the rules are different.

Antigua and Barbuda, Ascension Island, Australia, Bahrain, Barbados, Bermuda, Canada, Cayman Island, Falkland Island, Fiji, French Polynesia, Guadaloupe, Hawaii, Jamaica, Japan, La Reunion, Martinique, Mauritius, Mayotte, Montserrat, New Caladonia, New Zealand, Reunion, Singapore, At Helena, St Kitts and Nevis, St Vincent, USA, Vanuata, Wallis and Futuna.

P.E.T.S RULES.

· Your pet must be microchipped - this is to identify the animal.
Your pet must be vaccinated - all routine vaccines to be up-to-date plus rabies vaccination. 
Your pet will need a blood test to show that the rabies vaccine has worked. 
Then you can get a P.E.T.S certificate from your authorized vet. Which states that you have had all of the above done. 
Before your cat or dog comes back into the UK it must be treated for ticks and tapeworms. This is a simple procedure - it should be done by your vet 24-48 hours before it is checked for the journey. The vet will give you a certificate to show that the treatment has been given. 
Next step is to sign a declaration P.E.T.S 3 to say that your pet has not traveled anywhere other than qualifying countries within the last six months. 
Then you arrange your pets travel. This has to be an authorized route with an approved transport company. This Defra website has all the information you will need http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/contacts.htm#transport


----------



## 91932 (May 1, 2005)

*taking a dog into istria*

Hello

We are travelling across Europe, starting off soon.
Want to go into Porec in Istria to visit some old friends.

Cant see Croatia on the list of countries which permits dogs under PETS rules.

Does this mean we have to stop on the italian border?

Any help much appreciated

Thanks

Pippa


----------

